# Issues with new car..any ideas / advice



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We have a bit if a problem.
We ordered a new car back in January and it was delivered to the garage 3 weeks ago. We have insured it and paid for it in full.
The garage had failed to fit any of the accessories ordered which could have been fixed within 48 hours. However, when taking a closer look I discovered that they had not fitted rear , separate, independent adjustable aircon...an absolute fundamental requirement due to our dogs.
So. We now discover that you cannot retro fit Aircon. We got this info from Landrover UK immediately ( landrover spain still havnt fessed up...they keep trying to tell us we dont need it :surprise

We have been summoned for a meeting where they will give us various proposals. 

So far we have asked for an alternate car , equivalent to that purchased to be provided to us while we wait another 8 months for a new one. I cannot / will not spend another winter with our current vehicle.

Is this unreasonable ? What other alternatives are there that we just have not thought of.

Its soooo annoying. The car could have turned up lime green and it would not have mattered, but aircon for the woofers is an absolute.

Ideas please folks

Thanks


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

A friend of mine ordered an automatic Range Rover Evoque 18 months or so ago and several months later when it arrived it was a manual. The confirmation invoice was quite clear that an automatic had been ordered so the dealer let him continue driving the manual until (a couple of months later) a correct automatic was supplied. I wonder if it needs to be 8 months' wait for a new car - dealers can sometimes swap delivery positions with other dealers if the need arises. Anyhow you need to be clear with the dealer that you are rejecting the vehicle.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess it will all depend on what you have in writing?

I don't quite understand why separately adjustable rear aircon is so essential though. Even in our cheap (_and not so nasty :wink2:_) Skoda the aircon successfully cools the rear almost as well as the front. It's not such a huge area after all - what am I missing?

I'm intrigued - and I'm as daft about dogs as anyone! :wink2:

Dave


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Its a big car. Discovery. The dogs will be in the rear and the rear aircon ( standard ) does not get to the rear. Dogs like it cool. i like it warm in winter. We all like it cool in summer but as its often 40+ here then they need their own supply. Dog #2 is sick...quite horribly sick without air. 
At the moment we always have the back seats down so they get aircon and benefit from windows. This is not practical as they take up all the space in the car. So a car with a huge boot, perfect for dogs and with sparate aircon to feed the rear space for them was ideal.

Landrover Spain have agreed its their fault. They changed the order and removed the aircon.

Good to know our request was not stupid. And I bet they manage to reduce the 8 months wait...


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Have a look around this site, I've followed John's advice in the past and he was bang on..
http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/
Bd..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for that Salomon.

Now I understand - hadn't realised you needed aircon in the boot space.

Dogs rule eh? Well, they do in our house!! :wink2:

Dave


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes they do Dave .
They are the only reason that we ordered the tank in the first place. I would never dream of having such an ugly monster otherwise.

And thansk BD. Interesting site. We have no issue with the rejection itself ( HJ not much help here anyway..Andorran / Spanish law etc) ...more of what we can expect from them while they sort out their balls up.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Did you make the contract in Spain?

I ask because here's the relevant Consumer law in Spain (remember that UK law is utterly irrelevant if you've bought in Spain):

http://consumo-inc.gob.es/guiaCons/leyes/RDL_1_2007.htm


----------

